# The Hole in the Ground: Erster Trailer zum irischen Horrorthriller



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Hole in the Ground: Erster Trailer zum irischen Horrorthriller* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Hole in the Ground: Erster Trailer zum irischen Horrorthriller*


----------



## kero81 (14. Januar 2019)

Hm, nix besonderes. Hat mich nicht abgeholt...


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2019)

Mir gefällt aber die Hauptdarstellerin sehr gut. Erinnert mich an jemanden. Trailer gefiel mir auch. Vielleicht mal nen Abend im Kino wert.


----------

